# Help with Alternator Problem 02 BMW 330Ci



## libmotors408 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

This is my first post. I have a 2002 BMW 330Ci, just got the vehicle and it required a ton of freaking work. Just paid someone to replace all belts, Fan Coupler and a Window Regulator.

Now I just got the car out of the shop and the car died. The BMW dealship says that it's a bad alternator. I've been hearing everyone say there is a regulator on the alternator? My questions are the following:

Can i test to ensure that the regulator or alternator or both are defective?

Are there any manuals on working on the BMW 330ci that have good illustrations and instructions?

I found this forum thread that helped out a lot.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=101703&highlight=alternator

more would be a lot of help.

Thanks,
Josh S.


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 20, 2006)

The voltage regulator keeps the alternator from overcharging, so I don't think that's your problem. The regulator ensures that voltage remains constant throughout the rpm range and keeps voltage at a specified level, usually somewhere around 13.5-14.5 volts. If the alternator does not charge at all, as in your case, then your problem lies somewhere else in the alternator, possibly the stator or rotor. You may need a new alternator.


----------



## libmotors408 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey Ryan,

Thanks for the quick reply. You wouldn't happen to have any information on replacing the Alternator? Maybe a DIY or some other source available on the web.

Thanks Josh


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 20, 2006)

Sorry I don't know of any DIY's. Maybe tomorrow when some of the e46 guys sign on they can help you locate one. I usually hang in the e39 section.


----------

